# Do black spots mean a marble?



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

You know how on some (most in a petstore) yellow or orange bettas have some of those black spots on their bodies? Well does that mean that they are going to change colors? Or is it just their body color? Im pretty sure they aren't ammomia burns...


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Should this be in the "show bettas" section?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

actually it might be ammonia burns but idk. Can anyone tell me?

looks like this:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pedrosmr/7618855484/

and this;

http://www.splendenspower.cz/files/6stnds/Bettas4all/Yellow1.jpg

also this:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3768441618/


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I would have to see a pic


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

bryanacute said:


> I would have to see a pic


Do my links work? /:


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Whoops. Sorry


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

My betta angel has those. Colors changing areas I'm pretty sure


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Has angel changed at all since you got him?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yah. He got a bit yellower and his purple has come up more


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Aw man...I really like yellows and oranges but it seems like ALL of them have at least a tiny bit of that black on them


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh. I think it's in the genes. My red betta has some blue scales just like my yellow has like blackish scales


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

bryanacute said:


> Oh. I think it's in the genes. My red betta has some blue scales just like my yellow has like blackish scales


So you don't think it means they will change? Did Angel have any trace of purple on him to begin with?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Not really. U could c it where his body met his fins. Now it has gone to his fins.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Do you have any pictures showing the change?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

No. Sadly no. I'm not home between 8 in the morning to about 3:30 in the afternoon


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

oh okay. school?

So wait....does it mean change or not?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yah.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

okay lol

I guess there's virtually no such thing as an orange or yellow betta then...that kinda sucks...


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh no. They r out there


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I never see them :/


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

They out there. U have to find breeders that have a full orange.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Ugh, I can't even find a picture online of one that doesn't have at least a little dot of black on it (that doesn't look photoshopy) let alone find one in person


----------

